# North NJ Truck Available..



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a feeler right now. My Truck that I am getting ready for this upcoming season might be available. I have 15 years snow removal experience. I don't do houses, Only commercial properties. I am in Essex county and prefer to stay local. Is anyone interested ??


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Wicked,

Please respond with your email address, I will have the girl from the office contact you, we have several sites in essex county.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

My email is [email protected], my phone# is 201-259-9764. Thanks!


----------

